
A Fistful of Slack Clones: Chat Apps with Meteor - rgoomar
http://info.meteor.com/blog/a-fistful-of-slack-clones-with-meteor
======
djd316
I'm so excited to score how many points?

------
djd316
Positive day and more points?

------
djd316
Seems so 3 points yes!

